# Bunny Day!!!!



##  (Jan 8, 2006)

We have an appointment at 11am today to see the adoptable bunnies at the house rabbit society! I'm so excited! My husband doesn't want to go but I told him he has to meet the bunnies 

I would love to be able to find a bunny or two that clicks with us to give a forever home!

So excited! Can't sit still! :dragster: GOTTA GO GOTTA GO GOTTA GO!!! NOW NOW NOW, IS IT TIME? IS IT TIME? WOOHOO!!!

:colors::colors::colors::colors::colors:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 8, 2006)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:Yeah you go girl. I really hope you find one or 2 that steals both of your hearts. I can understand why your hubby does not want to go. He is missin Bunny.


----------



##  (Jan 8, 2006)

He keeps saying "why do I have to go again? I want one just like Bunny." There actually is one for adoption that looks like Bunny but she needs to be the only pet and that won't work with us. I know that my hubby will like any bunny we chose but I just really want him to help with the choice.


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 8, 2006)

I wouldn't worry. I'm sure that he really will like whatever bunny you choose.


----------

